# Flying During Winter



## kcoops (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I live in Canada and am planning on flying back home this January for a week to two weeks and was wondering if that would be safe for Hades? I'll be flying with West Jet and sadly he has to be placed in with the luggage since hedgehogs aren't allowed in the cabin. As well there are no non stop flights so I will most likely have to stop in Toronto. If he does come with me I plan on lining the carrier with blankets and have heating pads that work up to 12 hours but I'm wondering if I should risk bringing him with me or try to find someone to take care of him for the while I'm gone. 

Any advice or opinions are welcomed! 
Thank you!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't take the chance. Most airlines, and I'm pretty sure West Jet is one of them, that won't ship animals in the cargo in winter. Think of when they unload a plane, the cargo can sit outside for a significant length of time.


----------

